# Overhyped cubes



## Akuma (May 28, 2011)

Which cubes did you find that didn't live up to the hype once they where released?


The Edison 3x3x3 cube looked real promising but once I tried it the cube had horrid lockups.

People overhyped the Maru 4x4 to high heavens but once I started hearing people having core misalignment problems with it I never wanted to order one.

Which cubes disapointed you and why?


----------



## collinbxyz (May 28, 2011)

mf8 3x3 since it locks up.
Otherwise, not too bad.


----------



## Diniz (May 28, 2011)

Akuma said:


> Which cubes did you find that didn't live up to the hype once they where released?
> 
> 
> The Edison 3x3x3 cube looked real promising but once I tried it the cube had horrid lockups.
> ...


 Its personal, for example i prefer Maru 4x4 then Dayan+MF8...


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 28, 2011)

Dayan LingYun

Pops, pretty locky, and the weight is weird. (Towards the center)


----------



## uberCuber (May 28, 2011)

c4u gigaminx...owait


----------



## satellitedanny (May 28, 2011)

The Dayan Lunhui disappointed me a lot. It's still a good cube, just not as good as the GuHong. It disappointed be because it was supposed to be a unpoppable cube which it is; instead of popping, it EXPLODES! It is also heavier than I thought it would be. It also locks up more than the GuHong. I bought it because it was supposedly a unpoppable LingYun. My next cube is probably going to be a LingYun with a Cube4you core. Corner cutting is also inferior compared to the GuHong.


----------



## Hershey (May 28, 2011)

To me, the Lunhui is just awesome (thanks to Vinny who I bought it from). I tried a guhong at a competition, didn't reverse corner cut like people said, but my Lunhui reverse cuts like 1/2 to 3/4 a piece.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 28, 2011)

satellitedanny said:


> The Dayan Lunhui disappointed me a lot. It's still a good cube, just not as good as the GuHong. It disappointed be because it was supposed to be a unpoppable cube which it is; instead of popping, it EXPLODES! It is also heavier than I thought it would be. It also locks up more than the GuHong. I bought it because it was supposedly a unpoppable LingYun. My next cube is probably going to be a LingYun with a Cube4you core. Corner cutting is also inferior compared to the GuHong.


 
I agree with the LunHui, but for different reasons. My LunHui, corner-cuts and reverse corner-cuts more than my guhong, and does not pop or explode. The only problems I have with it are that it is not extremely fast, and occasionally locks up.


----------



## Keban (May 28, 2011)

Shengshou 4x4... 
It locks up way too much, and now mine assplodes even at tight tensions.

Guhong was great, but I felt everyone was a little too overexcited about it.


----------



## Hershey (May 28, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> I The only problems I have with it are that it is not extremely fast, and occasionally locks up.



My lunhui was a little too fast.


----------



## Akuma (May 28, 2011)

I heard that the GuHong with LunHui torpedo-mod is supposed to make it unpoppable. Maybe you should try that


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 28, 2011)

guhong. I was simply disappoint.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 28, 2011)

Diniz said:


> Its personal, for example i prefer Maru 4x4 then Dayan+MF8...


 
It's pretty obvious that it is personal opinions he wants. He just want to know why certain people were dissapointed with certain cubes. Hence why he specifically said:




Akuma said:


> Which cubes did *you* find that didn't live up to the hype once they where released?
> 
> Which cubes disapointed *you* and why?


 




On Topic:
I was extremely disappointed with the FII. I used an AV for 8 months, then bought an FII and Guhing to try them out. The Guhong was amazing and now my main speedcube. 

The FII felt horrible. It sounds muffled. It feels and sounds like I'm using a cube made out of cardboard. And yes it's lubed. It locks up a whole lot. It can't reverse corner cut at all. I've loosened the cube and then it just pops everywhere. 

So I'm stuck between a locky, no reverse cutting cube or a loose and pop-happy cube. 

So, I just let that be my cube to let Non-Cubers to use.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 28, 2011)

F-II

Not as good as the F-1. It overshoots too much for me.


----------



## 5BLD (May 28, 2011)

Haiyan's cube- a while ago, people were all saying it was an excellent cube, but when I got it, I was disappointed. Very, very, crunchy and noisy and the cubies aren't even cubes.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 28, 2011)

satellitedanny said:


> The Dayan Lunhui disappointed me a lot. It's still a good cube, just not as good as the GuHong. It disappointed be because it was supposed to be a unpoppable cube which it is; instead of popping, it EXPLODES! It is also heavier than I thought it would be. It also locks up more than the GuHong. I bought it because it was supposedly a unpoppable LingYun. My next cube is probably going to be a LingYun with a Cube4you core. Corner cutting is also inferior compared to the GuHong.


 
So true. I miss the old guhong days.


----------



## uberCuber (May 28, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> So true. I miss the old guhong days.


 
It's okay, nobody's stopping you from still using a guhong.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 28, 2011)

A5. Mine was so crappy that once I assembled it, I disassembled it again so I could use the washers in my 3x3x2 and the springs in my skewb.


----------



## BigGreen (May 28, 2011)

all cubes are "overhyped"


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 28, 2011)

Type B and Storebought


----------



## Thompson (May 28, 2011)

Haiyan's cube


----------



## Bapao (May 28, 2011)

> mf8 3x3 since it locks up.
> Otherwise, not too bad.


 
The Legend was kind of a disappointment because of the lockups, but it's still a good cube. Better than most. 



> Dayan LingYun
> 
> Pops, pretty locky, and the weight is weird. (Towards the center)


 
The LingYun pops, but "locky"? It's the only 3x3x3 of the many that I have that never locks (I own 2 LingYuns) . It's unique in that aspect. 



> Its personal, for example i prefer Maru 4x4 then Dayan+MF8...


 
It'll always be down to personal preference. True. 



> To me, the Lunhui is just awesome (thanks to Vinny who I bought it from). I tried a guhong at a competition, didn't reverse corner cut like people said, but my Lunhui reverse cuts like 1/2 to 3/4 a piece.


 
The LunHui is THE love or hate cube if there ever was one. I love it. It's still up there with my LingYun(s). 



> Shengshou 4x4...
> It locks up way too much, and now mine assplodes even at tight tensions.


 
And that's the problem with this thing. It's an excellent 4x4x4. But the outer layers lock if you haven't done any mods and when they do, you end up wasting precious time putting the thing back together. 



> My lunhui was a little too fast.


 
Was? You sold it? 



> I heard that the GuHong with LunHui torpedo-mod is supposed to make it unpoppable. Maybe you should try that


 
The torpedoes didn't help the LunHui that much. I doubt that the GuHong would profit more. IMO. 



> guhong. I was simply disappoint.


 
So was I. But not before having gone back to using it after the LingYun. So it wasn't initial disappointment. 



> I was extremely disappointed with the FII


 
I can relate to that. But I had a bunch of DaYans and a GHII before hand. I actually prefer the GHII even though it locks far more often than the F-II. Personal preference I guess. 



> Haiyan's cube- a while ago, people were all saying it was an excellent cube, but when I got it, I was disappointed. Very, very, crunchy and noisy and the cubies aren't even cubes.


 
I need to get that cube just for the sake of it. Sounds like it has character. 



> A5. Mine was so crappy that once I assembled it, I disassembled it again so I could use the washers in my 3x3x2 and the springs in my skewb.


 
Now we're getting somewhere. The AV is the most overrated cube ever. Even the C-III makes it look like a plastic piece of excrement. 



> all cubes are "overhyped"


 
So is sex. 

My biggest disappointment was the Gans Puzzle. It was what I was looking for at the time; a stickerless cube that is good but also comp legal. It's a work of art mechanically but sucks so bad at being a good speed 3x3x3. 

The only cube that I own that has actually lived up to the hype is the X-Cube.


----------



## Hershey (May 28, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Was? You sold it?


 
No. I just tightened the tensions.


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 28, 2011)

V-cube 2a Black

Very good at cutting, can cut over 45 :O 
But it locks up tonnes, only had it for a while ,dunno if it needs more breaking in or if the tensions need to be set. Its rather slow aswell, it felt terrible out of box and couldnt cut anything but after lube it felt a bit better .
I ordered a white one which should be comming soon hopefully it wont lock up asmuch. White cubes seem to be better.


----------



## Bapao (May 28, 2011)

> No. I just tightened the tensions.



Cool.


----------



## a small kitten (May 28, 2011)

I'm don't have an opinion on the other cubes mentioned in this thread, but for things like the Edison you have to consider the time period. Both the Edison and the Joy cube were a bit hyped up a few years ago. This was before GuHongs and FIIs existed. I'm sure at that time those cubes were great.


----------



## Bapao (May 28, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> I'm don't have an opinion on the other cubes mentioned in this thread, but for things like the Edison you have to consider the time period. Both the Edison and the Joy cube were a bit hyped up a few years ago. This was before GuHongs and FIIs existed. I'm sure at that time those cubes were great.


 
Right? The exact reason I just ordered the DianSheng 3x3x3 via LT, among other cubes. To catch up on things.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 28, 2011)

Akuma said:


> People overhyped the Maru 4x4 to high heavens but once I started hearing people having core misalignment problems with it I never wanted to order one.


 
The core misalignment problem was preventable, if anyone had repeated issues with it then it was their own fault.



waffle=ijm said:


> guhong. I was simply disappoint.


 
The guhong you had at nats'10 is to this day the worst guhong I've ever used.



5BLD said:


> Haiyan's cube- a while ago, people were all saying it was an excellent cube, but when I got it, I was disappointed. Very, very, crunchy and noisy and the cubies aren't even cubes.


 
I don't remember a single person saying Haiyan's cube was good, perhaps you are confusing it with the Haiyan Memory.



a small kitten said:


> I'm don't have an opinion on the other cubes mentioned in this thread, but for things like the Edison you have to consider the time period. Both the Edison and the Joy cube were a bit hyped up a few years ago. This was before GuHongs and FIIs existed. I'm sure at that time those cubes were great.



They weren't.


----------



## Erzz (May 29, 2011)

I don't like the feeling of the GuHong / LingYun. Maybe mine are just bad though.


----------



## a small kitten (May 29, 2011)

I dunno what you're referring to when you say "they weren't", but I remember a lot of fast Asian cubers using Edison cubes and Joy cubes for OH. Don't remember the exact amount of hype but I do recall a strong urge to purchase the cubes. Got very excited when Tribox offered them.


----------



## AvGalen (May 29, 2011)

xcube4


----------



## Systemdertoten (May 29, 2011)

V-cubes.


----------



## Fred Bloggs (May 29, 2011)

MF8 Legend, massive disappointment. Then again after DaYan cubes, most are.


----------



## Bapao (May 29, 2011)

Erzz said:


> I don't like the feeling of the GuHong / LingYun. Maybe mine are just bad though.


 
The hybrid. One may also call it the GuYun.


----------



## Bapao (May 29, 2011)

Fred Bloggs said:


> MF8 Legend, massive disappointment. Then again after DaYan cubes, most are.



Peace.


----------



## maggot (May 29, 2011)

i think an extremely overhyped cube was BLUE type f-1. it was a good cube for the time, but those stupid caps make me want to kill myself! i would much rather deal with a C-1, (which i did until they came out with the A5) or hell, even the alpha cubes before that. and to this day i still lol about the blue one being the elite one. the original stickers on the type F (those dark colored textured ones) sucked so bad for recognition on the blue color. its almost as bad as the original type a and type c stickers. those thin translucent pieces of junk lol.


----------



## Bapao (May 29, 2011)

maggot said:


> i think an extremely overhyped cube was BLUE type f-1. it was a good cube for the time, but those stupid caps make me want to kill myself! i would much rather deal with a C-1, (which i did until they came out with the A5) or hell, even the alpha cubes before that. and to this day i still lol about the blue one being the elite one. the original stickers on the type F (those dark colored textured ones) sucked so bad for recognition on the blue color. its almost as bad as the original type a and type c stickers. those thin translucent pieces of junk lol.


 
Paragraph much?

DaYans are packing the booty. Aight!


----------



## emolover (May 29, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> The hybrid. One may also call it the GuYun.


 
Yeaya!!! The Guyun is awesome!!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 29, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Peace.


 
Is it really necessary to respond to EVERY single person's posts? The majority of the time you have absolutely nothing to contribute.

OT: I found the F2 and Maru 4x4 to be the largest disappointment. The Maru has frequent internal locks, and the F2 just doesn't fit my turning style.


----------



## sa11297 (May 29, 2011)

lunhui, V6, FII, cube4you 3x3, type C


----------



## emolover (May 29, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Is it really necessary to respond to EVERY single person's posts? The majority of the time you have absolutely nothing to contribute.
> 
> OT: I found the F2 and Maru 4x4 to be the largest disappointment. The Maru has frequent internal locks, and the F2 just doesn't fit my turning style.


 
How rude.

For the longest time I was not disappointed with the Maru 4x4. Mine didn't start locking up for over 8 months and it was the best thing ever. But then I dropped it thus shattering it and whenever I turn it now it locks up. I think I might have damaged the non locking mechanism.


----------



## ianography (May 29, 2011)

emolover said:


> How rude.


 






Hehe. I found the X-Cube to be too hyped, even if it's good.


----------



## JackJ (May 29, 2011)

Why are a lot of people hating on the FII? Personally it's my 2nd favorite cube, behind the Guhong of course. Maybe I just got a really good one.

I think the Alpha 5 is crap if not modded.


----------



## emolover (May 29, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Why are a lot of people hating on the FII? Personally it's my 2nd favorite cube, behind the Guhong of course. Maybe I just got a really good one.
> 
> I think the Alpha 5 is crap if not modded.


 
Come to think of it the guhong is really crappy compared to a properly modded linyun.


----------



## JyH (May 29, 2011)

Anything related to Lubix.


----------



## emolover (May 29, 2011)

JyH said:


> Anything related to Lubix.


 
THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 29, 2011)

Maru 4x4x4, X-Cube 4x4x4. Mini QJ still reigns supreme in my book.


----------



## satellitedanny (May 29, 2011)

JyH said:


> Anything related to Lubix.


 Diff Oil For the Win? And yeah. My friend bought Lubix because he didn't believe that the diff oil was just as good. He was so disappointed
lol


----------



## satellitedanny (May 29, 2011)

emolover said:


> Come to think of it the guhong is really crappy compared to a properly modded linyun.


 What mods do you do on a LingYun? So far, I've heard that a LingYung with Diff oil and a C4Y or GuHong core is awesome.


----------



## emolover (May 29, 2011)

satellitedanny said:


> What mods do you do on a LingYun? So far, I've heard that a LingYung with Diff oil and a C4Y or GuHong core is awesome.


 
Also the 48 point mod. But besides that, I do nothing else.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 29, 2011)

oya any nubs making "OMG I JUST MODDED MY (insert cube here) AND IT SO FAST AND DOESN'T POP. YOU GUYS SHOULD TRY IT BECAUSE I THINK IT'S AWESOME AND I'M ALWAYS RIGHT LOL" cubes.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 29, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> all cubes are "overhyped"


Yerp
multi quote not working wtf


> oya any nubs making "OMG I JUST MODDED MY (insert cube here) AND IT SO FAST AND DOESN'T POP. YOU GUYS SHOULD TRY IT BECAUSE I THINK IT'S AWESOME AND I'M ALWAYS RIGHT LOL" cubes.


My cube was so fast and doesn't pop out of the box ;-;


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (May 29, 2011)

The Lubix Jawdrop.


----------



## Zane_C (May 29, 2011)

X-cube.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 29, 2011)

I think the (blue) F-1 wasn't overhyped. The deterioration thing was a problem, but I just replaced the frame with an F-II frame, now it's fine. It's about 2 years old, but I still like it. It's my main roux cube. The F-1 was better than I thought it would be. I still think it's perhaps one of the top 5 cubes today.

Also, I know I mentioned that I was disappointed with the F-2. I remember trying JJ's F-2 at a competition before, and I really liked it. All of the other F-2s I've tried suck in comparison, and I'm not really sure why.


----------



## emolover (May 29, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> X-cube.


 
In a way I am disappointed with all the new 4x4's.


----------



## Kevin Nguyen (May 29, 2011)

> The Dayan Lunhui disappointed me a lot. It's still a good cube, just not as good as the GuHong. It disappointed be because it was supposed to be a unpoppable cube which it is; instead of popping, it EXPLODES! It is also heavier than I thought it would be. It also locks up more than the GuHong. I bought it because it was supposedly a unpoppable LingYun. My next cube is probably going to be a LingYun with a Cube4you core. Corner cutting is also inferior compared to the GuHong.



I don't like the Dayan 3x3x3 series too much. It supports very much for cuber especial lock up reduction so more cubers don't care about the lock up. However, I have one Dayan Guhong and it stands still on my box, it's fast, very lock up.


----------



## Bapao (May 29, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Is it really necessary to respond to EVERY single person's posts? The majority of the time you have absolutely nothing to contribute.
> 
> OT: I found the F2 and Maru 4x4 to be the largest disappointment. The Maru has frequent internal locks, and the F2 just doesn't fit my turning style.


 
Not EVERY post. But yeah, sorry


----------



## Reinier Schippers (May 29, 2011)

Keban said:


> Shengshou 4x4...
> It locks up way too much, and now mine assplodes even at tight tensions.



I had the same problem with my shengshou. I performed a mod with the edges you can find it on youtube. It locks up because of the tight tensions. I know it sounds weird but with mine it is more locky when it is tight. If you dont want to mod it then just put it full of maru lube it reduces pops aswell.

Sorry for being a little off topic. 

In my opinion lubix guhongs are overhyped...


----------



## sofeeuhh (May 29, 2011)

Shengshou 4x4, Maru 4x4, and DaYan LingYun. To be perfectly honest, all of these cubes suck. It may just be the ones I bought, but they all have major flaws and are horrible compared to the awesome reviews that they got. The Shengshou is too slow and lock-ups are common, the Maru 4x4 gets a core misalignment like 3 times every ONE solve, and the LingYun locks up too much. I prefer the Mf8 + Dayan 4x4 and the DaYan GuHong much more.


----------



## uberCuber (May 29, 2011)

I just hate 4x4s in general


----------



## nat4sail (May 29, 2011)

the dayan 3x3 series for sure-there all good, just not as amazing as everyone says they are. i prefer a haiyan memory 
the maru 4x4-was good for 30 seconds, until it misaligns
the v cube 2, 6, and 7-simply over hyped

i think the dayan 4x4 was a bit under hyped. i wasnt cubing before it came out though. But when i was looking for a new 4x4, it seemed everyone didnt like it for size and pops issues..


----------



## CubeCraze (May 29, 2011)

Dayan 4x4, I should have bought a maru while people were still selling it.


----------



## emolover (May 30, 2011)

CubeCraze said:


> Dayan 4x4, I should have bought a maru while people were still selling it.


 
Clearly you have not done any mod to it to make it good.


----------



## Mason Entrican (May 30, 2011)

Im disappointed with my Lingyun. It started out pretty quick, but started to just feel stiff. Corners don't cut near what they do on the Guhong. Yes you can double spin really easily, but it becomes harder once you wear it in (which I thought was strange). I thought I might have gummed up the core or something, so I completely cleaned the cube and then lubixed...didnt fix it :/.


----------



## emolover (May 30, 2011)

Gee I wonder why. :fp



Mason Entrican said:


> then lubixed...didnt fix it :/.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 30, 2011)

I ordered two lingyuns and lunhuis, I'm expecting the lunhui to be worse then portrayed, but I thought it'd probably be good for bld.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 30, 2011)

YJ 6x6


----------

